# A quick question



## yu suafro (Jan 19, 2004)

I finished reading the beren and luthien chapter and was wondering just exactly how they got pass the gates of angband ,were they open?.How did they get through with out someone opening them


----------



## Bucky (Jan 19, 2004)

I never thought about that.
Carcaroth is put to sleep by the blanket woven by Luthien's hair, but there still are gates.....
When Fingolfin marches there upon entering M-E, he pounds upon them.

And, Gwindor & company 'burst through the gates & slew the guards upon the stairs', but that is during a battle too.

Maybe Morgoth thought the baddest werefolf every was enough of a guard & didn't lock the door?
Or, the guards also were felled by the spell of sleep & it's just not mentioned.


----------



## yu suafro (Jan 19, 2004)

do u think they are as big as the black gate of mordor


----------



## Bucky (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know.

Morgoth's like Texas.....

Everything's "Bigger & Better" than Sauron.

But, The Black Gate is between two mountains & The Gates Of Angband were to a Fortress & I think in that case, smaller would probably be better for defensive purposes than HUGE, right?

And, The Black Gates were built by Gondor "to keep evil things in, not out."


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 20, 2004)

I expect the Black Gates were bigger, because as Bucky says, they were between two mountains (the Ephel Dúath and the Ered Lithui) the whereas Angband's gates were just a entrance to the fortress (Which was bigger then Barad-dûr) whereas the Black Gates were the entrance the Sauron's realm.



> And, The Black Gates were built by Gondor "to keep evil things in, not out."



Carchost and Narchost (The Towers of Teeth) were built by the Men of Gondor, whereas the Black Gate was built and fortified by Sauron. 

There were evidently gates in the S.A. (Oropher and the Sylvan Elves led a premature attack on the Black Gates.) 

One can presume that Carcharoth was guard enough. He was recently sent by Morgoth as a safeguard against Huan. 



> They passed through all perils, until they came with the dust of their long and weary road upon them to the drear dale that lay before the Gate of Angband. Black chasms opened beside the road, whence forms as of writhing serpents issued. On either hand the cliffs stood as embattled walls, and upon them sat carrion fowl crying with fell voices. Before them was the impregnable Gate, an arch wide and dark at the foot of the mountain; above it reared a thousand feet of precipice


 'Of Beren and Lúthien' 'Published Silmarillion.'


----------

